# The Bridge of River Kwai, WWII, Thailand



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear Friends.
After I post 4-5 Photos of The Railway and Train of The Bridgee of River Kwai on another post, Mr. Tinky Answer that He have interview the WWII Hero , who involve with this Bridge Building as POW from England.
That why , I want to start this new Post , for our friend Mr. Tinky---Thank you, Sir, Mr. Tinky :

"Tinky
Re: Railway odds and ends...
I had the great pleasure to record an interview with Alistair Urquhart, author of 'The Forgotton Highlander', recounting his time as a PoW slave, building this railway, I subsequently read his best selling book, and of how the PoWs conspired to compromise their work in defiance. I don't know if I would feel safe crossing the bridge.


Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Friend Mr. Tinky.
You are Lucky man to create history of Mr. Urquhart---Yes, Sir, With in a week, I will post the Photos of The Cemetery and The the POWs Camps in this Karnchana Buree, The Bridge of River Kwai for our friends to see.
Happy New Year 2015, Sir.
Surapon

Mr. Tinky :
happy new year to you too sir, different times back then.
i'll dig the video clip out and post it, very interesting man, still ballroom dances at the age of 95.

EDIT. the video link for Surapon, this dates from May 2010:

http://youtu.be/DAPOHEjFY9k

THANKSSS, Dear Mr. Tinky
And Thank to all of my Friend. Have a happy new year 2015.
Surapon


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bridge_on_the_River_Kwai

http://www.bridgeriverkwai.com/


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear Friends.
After I post 4-5 Photos of The Railway and Train of The Bridgee of River Kwai on another post, Mr. Tinky Answer that He have interview the WWII Hero , who involve with this Bridge Building as POW from England.
That why , I want to start this new Post , for our friend Mr. Tinky---Thank you, Sir, Mr. Tinky


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear Friends.
After I post 4-5 Photos of The Railway and Train of The Bridgee of River Kwai on another post, Mr. Tinky Answer that He have interview the WWII Hero , who involve with this Bridge Building as POW from England.
That why , I want to start this new Post , for our friend Mr. Tinky---Thank you, Sir, Mr. Tinky


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear Friends.
After I post 4-5 Photos of The Railway and Train of The Bridgee of River Kwai on another post, Mr. Tinky Answer that He have interview the WWII Hero , who involve with this Bridge Building as POW from England.
That why , I want to start this new Post , for our friend Mr. Tinky---Thank you, Sir, Mr. Tinky


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear Friends.
After I post 4-5 Photos of The Railway and Train of The Bridgee of River Kwai on another post, Mr. Tinky Answer that He have interview the WWII Hero , who involve with this Bridge Building as POW from England.
That why , I want to start this new Post , for our friend Mr. Tinky---Thank you, Sir, Mr. Tinky


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear Friends.
After I post 4-5 Photos of The Railway and Train of The Bridgee of River Kwai on another post, Mr. Tinky Answer that He have interview the WWII Hero , who involve with this Bridge Building as POW from England.
That why , I want to start this new Post , for our friend Mr. Tinky---Thank you, Sir, Mr. Tinky


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear Friends.
After I post 4-5 Photos of The Railway and Train of The Bridgee of River Kwai on another post, Mr. Tinky Answer that He have interview the WWII Hero , who involve with this Bridge Building as POW from England.
That why , I want to start this new Post , for our friend Mr. Tinky---Thank you, Sir, Mr. Tinky


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear Friends.
After I post 4-5 Photos of The Railway and Train of The Bridgee of River Kwai on another post, Mr. Tinky Answer that He have interview the WWII Hero , who involve with this Bridge Building as POW from England.
That why , I want to start this new Post , for our friend Mr. Tinky---Thank you, Sir, Mr. Tinky


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dear Friends.
After I post 4-5 Photos of The Railway and Train of The Bridgee of River Kwai on another post, Mr. Tinky Answer that He have interview the WWII Hero , who involve with this Bridge Building as POW from England.
That why , I want to start this new Post , for our friend Mr. Tinky---Thank you, Sir, Mr. Tinky


----------

